# NGK BKR7EIX plugs



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

people have told me to get these (on vortex) but every site i go on to buy them says these spark plugs are not for our cars....
i just want to make sure one last time that these are the correct spark plugs that fit the 2.0T FSI.
thank you,
D


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm running these in my Audi. It's one heat range colder than the factory plugs.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

yea thats why i want them, but every site i go to to order has them listed as the subaru WRX plugs and that they wont fit/work with 2.0t FSI


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=8925


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm running those...no issues.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: NGK BKR7EIX plugs (Vdub'07)*

Dude, just like your last thread.... read the FAQ 
Or:


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: NGK BKR7EIX plugs (OOOO-A3)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...89074


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

i ran these and i had nothing but problems


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (bigbumpmike)*

I run these and have had nothing but smooth running.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*

these and new coil-packs, no issues


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (2zzge)*

i drove accros country and by the time i got here was only running stock psi.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: NGK BKR7EIX plugs (Vdub'07)*

They are also available at Advanced Auto parts about $33 if I remember correctly. Local will save you the shipping charge.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

so most people saw improvements but some had alot of problems?
why?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

REVO recommends these plugs for their stage 2 programming - that's good enough for me.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

I've had no problems, running APR tuning. My GTI runs great, much smoother that the factory plugs when idling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Beancounter 12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beancounter 12345* »_I've had no problems, running APR tuning. My GTI runs great, much smoother that the factory plugs when idling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mine too, but with REVO.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_Mine too, but with REVO.

x2 with Revo


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

thats all i needed to hear


----------



## Kenestra (Oct 18, 2004)

Just put these plugs in and all I can say is Wow!!! With GIAC,EVOMS,TT and Borla this is a must do I feel! Engine feels smooth as butter and stronger.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Beancounter 12345)*

Two questions:
1. Should I run these if I am only at Stage 1 (APR)?
2. If you run these, and then you put it in "stock mode" to visit the dealer, is it going to cause some strange readings when the dealer scans the car?
Thanks.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Two questions:
1. Should I run these if I am only at Stage 1 (APR)?
2. If you run these, and then you put it in "stock mode" to visit the dealer, is it going to cause some strange readings when the dealer scans the car?
Thanks.

1) Yes. I'm only stage 1 Revo, no intake or anything, and they run great.
2) It shouldn't cause any issues, but someone more informed will have to speak up.


----------



## Transworld (Sep 3, 2006)

I ran colder plugs on my STi, but had lots of mods. It was not recommend running colder on the STi unless you had mods. How is running colder with just stage 1 on a GLI? Will it be okay or will the plugs foul up?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Transworld)*

I just ordered my NGK plugs. I have about 15K and I have a lot of detonation on the stock plus.


----------



## rgtxxx (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

are you chipped?


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (rgtxxx)*

I'll stick with the OEM plugs that came with the car. 
Those I know for sure, work just fine....


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_I'll stick with the OEM plugs that came with the car. 
Those I know for sure, work just fine....









They are known to work just fine because your engine is pulling back timing to compensate. Its pretty widely accepted that the NGK BKR7EIX spark plugs are especially helpful to 2.0T engines running beyond factory spec.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
They are known to work just fine because your engine is pulling back timing to compensate. Its pretty widely accepted that the NGK BKR7EIX spark plugs are especially helpful to 2.0T engines running beyond factory spec.









What about stock 2.0T engines... are the NGK BKR7EIX plugs ok to switch to if you aren't tuned (yet)?


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

Put these plugsin my car finally and wow. idle is smoother and take offs are smoother along with what seems to be a bit of added power but cant rly tell cuz i put some other stuff in too


----------



## Speeddemon69 (Oct 22, 2007)

what is the least amount of mods you need to have these plugs for? stage 1? what exactly do running colder plugs do?


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_What about stock 2.0T engines... are the NGK BKR7EIX plugs ok to switch to if you aren't tuned (yet)?

_Quote, originally posted by *Speeddemon69* »_what is the least amount of mods you need to have these plugs for? stage 1? what exactly do running colder plugs do?

x3 ?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok kids, the long answer is read this: http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/t...ry=US
The short answer is...read the damn article. (page 2+3 specifically)


_Modified by milan616 at 8:30 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (milan616)*

Hmmm, where to begin...
The NGK article you referenced does a wonderful job of describing the differences between spark plugs vis-à-vis the heat-range issue, however, it completely falls apart when describing detonation and pre-ignition.
Detonation:
By definition, detonation occurs _after_ the spark event and is caused by one or more small pockets of "end gas" that spontainously combust due to excessive temperature/pressure in the combustion chanber. Detonation is typically classified as light, moderate, or heavy, and depending upon the degree, will yield differnt results. Light detonation is considered by many engineers to be both harmless and beneficial (I don't happen to share that sentiment). Moderate detonation under load is usually an indication that a higher AKI fuel is needed, and if left unchecked, can lead to engine damage in the not too distant future. Heavy detonation can cause enough engine damage in a very short period of time (minutes to moments depending upon severity) create a "hot spot", and once created, pre-ignition is almost sure to follow (not the other way around as stated in the article).
Pre-ignition:
As implied by the name, pre-ignition is where the intake charge combusts _before_ the spark event occurs. Once pre-ignition begins, it does NOT lead to detonation, you do NOT pass "GO", and you do NOT collect $200. Why? Because your engine is already a goner. In most engineering studies of pre-ignition that I've read, complete failure of the affected cylinder(s) happens in a matter of a few revolutions of the engine.


----------



## Transworld (Sep 3, 2006)

There does not seem to be a real answer on this thread....If you have a 2.0T that only has stage 1, should we be using a colder plug?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (Transworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transworld* »_There does not seem to be a real answer on this thread....If you have a 2.0T that only has stage 1, should we be using a colder plug? 

Sorry in advance, I'm about to offend you. I'm just tired of this coming up over and over when the plugs are plainly suggested in the FAQ and yet we keep coming to the same question.
Yes there is a goddamn answer and its not a "we" answer its a "goddamn read and decide for yourself" answer. I said above that *I* am using the plugs for stage 1 only and they work fine for *me*. *Other people* have said they are using the plugs on stage 1 and stage 2 and the plugs are working fine for *them*. No one is going to tell you you have to run these plugs, because you don't. If you did they would come stock. If you want to run them then go for it.


----------



## Transworld (Sep 3, 2006)

Milan616, 
If you are going to come here and post a stupid comment, please refrain. This is not the first modded car I have owned; and I am asking questions for a reason. Read your comments above "It shouldn't cause any issues, but someone more informed will have to speak up"�. You don't sound very sure in your last post. And the census seems to be 50-50 on this forum about running colder plugs. I called REVO and APR today and both said it will do nothing with stage one; but maybe they are not right. My main question is will there be any problems with cold starts or fouling? I own a Subaru STi and when I went one stage colder with just stage one, the plugs fouled every few months. When I went stage two, plus other mods, the plugs were okay; but the car started a little harder in cold weather. I am just seeing if they are a viable option. You say they work well; which is great. But some say they did not work for them. How can we learn without feed back from others experience. Posting on this forum is to get feed back from members. If I didn't care about peoples experiences with their cars on this forum; I would just mod my car without any thought. Maybe you are one of those people who mods without thinking or reading about products; I am not. That is a good way to waste time and money.
No one has posted any data logs of their car with colder plugs, so how can I know if timing is being pulled? I am just trying to learn more about this new car, like everyone else on this forum and I don't need an internet idiot jumping all over me for no reason. You don't sound like a VW guru to me by your uncertainty.



_Modified by Transworld at 11:26 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

You asked about stage 1 results dude, several people mentioned it. My comment about "someone more informed" needing to speak up was concerning stock mode/stock cars showing "odd" readings. It was pretty clearly stated as I posted the quote of the questions I was answering. Its just tiresome when it seems like people don't read. There are a ton of threads about these very plugs, if you search you'll come up with dozens of posts raving about them. I really don't know where the 50-50 comes from, to me it seems that most people that have them like them and the ones that don't are curious, but not against them. If that doesn't convince you I don't know why you're asking some more. If its a new post I always post in it about how they are running well for me, but this thread is going on to page 2 now. You didn't ask about cold starts or fouling (you asked if it was ok for stage 1), if you had I would have said even at near zero temps I've had consistently better starting performance. The 2.0T tends to lean burn with stage 1, so there is less chance of a fouling plugs with the high temps and it will be able to advance timing more with cooler plugs (or retard it less depending on your perspective). Those questions weren't asked before and I would have happily answered them. I read extensively about products I buy for my car, I'm careful with my money and more careful with my car. It was posted way early on in the thread that the search button is your friend. I know I use it a heck of a lot.


----------

